
The 2006 High-School Science Fair Origins of Social Distancing and Lockdown - walterbell
https://www.aier.org/article/the-2006-origins-of-the-lockdown-idea/
======
taxicabjesus
I encountered this essay in someone's random reply comment on twitter
yesterday.

Knowing the origins of Chicken-Littleism is important for the post-pandemic
failure analysis. Humanity's current SARS-CoV-2 predicament results from a
perfect storm: change a few variables and the SARS-CoV-2 pandemic probably
would have fizzled out with many fewer casualties. Treating this otherwise-
wimpy virus as a super-virus is surely a primary cause of many of the non-old-
person deaths.

Alex Berenson, a former New York Times reporter, has a twitter feed that I
appreciate (likely the source of the reply comment where I first saw this
link). Here's a quote from a recent thread about his theories of why his
former colleagues in the news media seem to despise him:

> 11/ The third reason is the most obvious: _the hysterics have been wrong._
> They know it, whether they admit it or not. Except for the most at-risk
> populations - who should be the focus of our protective efforts - #COVID
> looks to be a minor risk. And with every day that goes by...

> 12/ Every state and country that reopen without catastrophe, the lockdowns
> appear more insane. [...]

\-
[https://twitter.com/AlexBerenson/status/1262223339726213121](https://twitter.com/AlexBerenson/status/1262223339726213121)
(italics added)

